# Breakin in the new van pics



## Nelco (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 7, 2011)

Have fun getting your van ready for the road. It looks liveable now


----------



## Nelco (Oct 10, 2011)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Have fun getting your van ready for the road. It looks liveable now




The floors still and has all these grooves and I know heat, so I'm working on a bench seat/bed and generator now, so the young in has a decent sleeping area. He always sleeps next to me, but I'm not down to sleep on the floor with him..mommy protective nature stuff.


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 10, 2011)

just wanted to say best of luck to you and your son  .....


----------



## Earth (Oct 10, 2011)

Agreed.....

Thanks for sharing these pictures.
I wish I knew how to post stuff ouside of FB...............

I actually fired up my 84 econoline conversion van today, mainly to see if it would start - and once it did (dead batteries) man the whole neighborhood new what was up, that v-8 International diesel is LOUD !!

There must be something in the air, as all of a sudden I'm interested in doing somthing with my van again.

May your ride serve you and your son well


Will you be traveling ??


----------



## Otto the anarchist (Oct 19, 2011)

Best of luck


----------



## Nelco (Oct 19, 2011)

Been getting ofers to caravan and all expense paid travels (which means no sign flying i suppose) from other folks, who can't drive and need a driver..i think I'm going to just go solo like i usually do, you know, with my kid. I do better alone.
Just gotta think of how i'm going to break the news to grampa red beard.
if anyone wants to take my place. as his driver, msg me.
thanks otto


----------



## Nelco (Oct 19, 2011)

Nelco said:


> se train wreck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nelco (Oct 19, 2011)

shat
forgot to mention this part
grandpa red beard is getting a motor home in december, so thats what you'll be driving for him, if your interested.


----------



## Nelco (Oct 19, 2011)

Earth said:


> Agreed.....
> 
> Thanks for sharing these pictures.
> I wish I knew how to post stuff ouside of FB...............
> ...



probably early next year
you?


----------



## Xavier Booph (Feb 8, 2012)

Nelco said:


>


 
FUCKING "Train Wreck" ?


----------

